# .22 and squirrels



## Stampede

Do you hunt squirrels with a .22 and do you use longs,shorts,or c.b."s.What's the best .22 for the job.


----------



## luredaddy

I coached a high school rifle team for 16 years, that being said, all the competitive shooters used long rifle standard velocity. When I hunted squirrels, that is all I used. They worked for me.
John


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy

I wouldnt use CBs, I had a rifle years ago that I could only put CBs through and it wouldnt even bust a pop bottle at 20ft, I would no doubt go with the LR.


----------



## scallop

.22LR and if your good use a pistol, lots of fun and a great way to spend an afternoon, took my son for his first squirrel hunt this fall and he is hooked


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER

....Always hunted squirrels in Ohio, Pa., & WV. with .22..Never shot anything less than long rifle in my guns...C.L...


----------



## Ðe§perado™

Long rifle is the way to go.


----------



## BuckeyeHunter

I use a 10/22, it works great - that gun has fired over 10,000 rounds and it is still dead on. I can't remember who makes them but there is a 22 bullet that breaks into 3 pieces on impact, it works very well for squirrels. I started using them after I shot several that fell out of the tree only to get up and run back up the tree. CCI Stingers work pretty well too.


----------



## T-180

Be careful of the "hyper velocity" , super expanding bullets, as they tear up a ton of meat & my experience is that that are not very accurate !!! The Stingers are fast, but not very consistant out of the 4 different .22's I have ; I use high velocity Remington hollow points & have never had a squirrel that was hit get away. A well placed head shot with solids or any other bullet is absolutely deadly & instantaneous. That being said, sight in very carefully & practice a bunch & use the long rifle rounds.
T


----------



## Bigun

Golden eagle match rifle .22lr
sk lapua standard plus .22lr
both are extremely accurate out of my CZ. the next that I am going to try but haven't had the chance yet is aguila sub-sonic sniper, and PMC moderator. I have heard very good things about both for accuracy.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER

In my opinion...T-180 wrapped it all up in one paragraph...
...WELL SAID......C.L...


----------



## T-180

Thanks, CL. Almost 40 years ago my dad took my clip away from me for my bolt action rifle (& later a semi auto) and made me feed it one at a time in order to teach me to bear down & make one shot count. My brother & I went through many bricks of ammo every year so we were ready when season came in. Good lessons for younger shooters, one of which I am not !!!
T


----------



## Shortdrift

I was given a Stevens Favorite single shot when I was 12 years old. Took many Fox Squirrels with that rifle and 22 short head shots. I still used the Stevens up until I was sixty but with Winchester LRHP which extended the range.


----------



## sam kegg

i use a 22 rossi pump, holds ten 22 longs. or a charter arms 22 pistol with a 6 inch barrel.. works well an its more of a challange


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER

..Shortdrift...Strange for you to bring up the Stevens Single Shot...I got one for Xmas when I was 14...Shot only shorts in it ...back then it was all I could afford...had to cock the bolt by hand...I shot it over the years so much I wore the bolt out...Don't shoot it but still have it...Too shoot long's or long rifle out of it was a treat...The first kill with it was a groundhog...Thank you for the little push down memory lane....C.L....


----------



## flthednut

I have used .22's for years to hunt squirrels. I use log rifle ammo in all my .22's. However each rifle prefers different ammo. One likes CCI Velocitors which is considered a Hyper velocity round. Another likes the high velocity stuff, while I have a few more that prefer the standard velocity long rifle, and one that absolutely loves sub sonics. Out of all the ammo I use, I hunt with hollow points. I find that the sub sonic and standard rounds are the most accurate for me. They all will take squirrels and headshots are the norm, so there is no wasted meat. I also enjoy using the .17 HM2 round for squirrel hunting. This little round seems to be made for headshots, it puts a tiny hole on one side of the head and blows the whole other side away. If you use this round you will want to stick with headshots cause it can just about tear a squirrel in half with a body shot.


----------



## Cool Hunter

CZ 22 rifles are great rifles. Extremely accurate. We shoot some competition between 10 guys. All have tried different rifles. Anshutz, Remington, Winchester, Savage, and Kimber. We shoot dots the size of a squirrel's eye at fifty yards. If your shot isn't all of the way in the dot, you don't win the round. Pretty competitive. The CZ rifle has out shot all of the other rifles consistantly. The ammo everyone uses is SK jagd Subsonic Hollow Point .22 LR. The ammo is much quieter than a regular LR and the velocity is less. It is a hollowpoint for more knockdown power on a squirrel. These guys all hunt squirrels a lot and thats the ammo they use. They all go for head shots too. Easier this time of year but with leaves on its tough. A CZ rifle with scope and SK subsonic hollow points would be my choice by far. The ammo isn't cheap. Has gone up a lot in the last five years.


----------



## Huntinbull

Cool Hunter ,
Where do you get the SK ammo? I would like to try it out.

Thanks 
Huntinbull


----------



## Cool Hunter

The SK ammo used to be sold at the gun shows. I think you will need to order online somewhere now unless you find it at a gun show. A couple of the guys I know ordered cases of it the last time they bought it. Much more expensive now but worth it if your looking for accuracy and a quieter shot. Just search for the description I gave in the previous post and you'll find a couple places to order from.


----------



## flthednut

Huntinbull, You have a PM.


----------



## camotoe

Have several .22 rifles I use for squirrels but my favorite two are: Winchester 9422 lever, and a Remington 572 pump. I use LRs.


----------



## SPEAKSUP

I have a 10/22 that I used LR in forever to shoot squirells but last year I got my .17 HMR smaller round but accurate and deadly .


----------

